

User Study of Tracking Protection in Firefox Nightly - moz-ur
https://blog.mozilla.org/ux/2015/07/user-study-of-tracking-protection-in-firefox-nightly/

======
techwizrd
I found that this from the article rather telling:

"A feature for more than a privacy-centric niche. We sometimes think that
privacy protection tools are valuable to only a small portion of privacy-
centric users (3-8% depending on the study) or general users at specific
moments (for example, using the private browsing window). It is noteworthy how
many of the participants found value in tracking protection."

I constantly hear from friends (especially Chrome users) that no one cares
about tracking on the internet. I think it is uplifting to hear that many of
the participants found value in tracking protection.

~~~
moz-ur
Yes, it was interesting from our perspective also. For some participants, the
use of the tracking protection feature brought attention to tracking. Further,
at least two of the participants described how they researched tracking as a
result of using the tool.

------
fdb
Maybe this came up already, but how does the tracking protection work? Does it
use a blacklist like uBlock, or a whitelist like Privacy Badger?

~~~
sp332
The page links to
[https://wiki.mozilla.org/Polaris#Tracking_protection](https://wiki.mozilla.org/Polaris#Tracking_protection)
"The current blocklist is powered by Disconnect."

